# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  متى يتم شراء وبيع ال ..call Options   و  Put Options  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## خالد ابو الديار

دائما مايردد بعض المضاربين .. Call Options  و Put Options
كيف يتم التعامل مع تلك الاوبشنات ..بيعااا وشراءااا

----------


## Day_Trading

http://www.thegulfbiz.com/vb/showthr...E1%CE%ED%C7%D1  http://www.thegulfbiz.com/vb/showthr...E1%CE%ED%C7%D1  http://www.indexsignal.com/vb/showth...E6%C8%D4%E4%2A  http://www.thegulfbiz.com/vb/showthr...E1%CE%ED%C7%D1 
هذه روابط تبين عقود الخيار وشرعيتها

----------


## محمدالسويد

> دائما مايردد بعض المضاربين .. Call Options و Put Options
> كيف يتم التعامل مع تلك الاوبشنات ..بيعااا وشراءااا

  
Call option  تسويه اذا كنت متقوع السعر يرتفع لأنه يعطيك الحق تشتري عند سعر معين خلال مدة زمنية معينة   
Put Option تسويه اذا كنت متوقع السعر بينزل لأنه يعطيك الحق تبيع على سعر معين خلال مدة زمنية معينة . 
وفي كلتا الحالتين يمكنك الحصول على هذه الخيارات عن طريقة شرائها من الوسيط او من البورصة مباشرة .  
انا مستعجب من الإخوة الذين يحتفظون بأسهم لمدد طويلة ولا يستغلون عملية Writing call option  ففيها الخير الكثير ومن الناحية الشرعية تعتبر اقرب وانقى انواع الأوبشن (من وجهة نظري فقط ولست احلل او احرم للعامة ) 
تحيتي 
أخوك 
محمد

----------


## خالد ابو الديار

> انا مستعجب من الإخوة الذين يحتفظون بأسهم لمدد طويلة ولا يستغلون عملية Writing call option ففيها الخير الكثير ومن الناحية الشرعية تعتبر اقرب وانقى انواع الأوبشن (من وجهة نظري فقط ولست احلل او احرم للعامة ) 
> تحيتي 
> أخوك 
> محمد

 هل ماتعنية  استاذنا هنا .. ان اضع كمية الاسهم التي املكها للبيع وأقبض عربون على ان تتم العملية بنهاية الشهر بسعر محدد فأن بلغ السعر تتم العملية وان لم يصل سعر السهم لما حددناة تلغى عملية البيع ويحق لي امتلاك العربون وعودة اسهمي للمحفظة .. هل هذا مارميت الية اخي العزيز .

----------


## محمدالسويد

> هل ماتعنية استاذنا هنا .. ان اضع كمية الاسهم التي املكها للبيع وأقبض عربون على ان تتم العملية بنهاية الشهر بسعر محدد فأن بلغ السعر تتم العملية وان لم يصل سعر السهم لما حددناة تلغى عملية البيع ويحق لي امتلاك العربون وعودة اسهمي للمحفظة .. هل هذا مارميت الية اخي العزيز .

 نعم صحيح ما ذكرت ولكن تصحيح للسيناريو الذي وضعته ، وهو ان تتفق مع طرف آخر ببيعه اسهمك بسعر محدد على ان يدفع لك عربون ، وتوافق على السماح له بمدة زمنية محددة يلغى بانتهائها حقه في شراء اسهمك بالسعر المتفق عليه . 
تحيتي

----------

